# Good Article on Freshwater Algae and Prevention



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is a link that discusses the various types of algae that can occur in our high light planted aquaria and some remedies to remove algae.

http://www.bubblesaquarium.com/images/home mid_photo/Article on Algae/freshwater_algae.htm


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Great article with ,loads of information. Thanks for sharing with us.:hail:


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

Really good article thanks!


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for posting that! :smokin:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

To me the best information on Bubble's website has always been in the details under each of his aquascapes.
Click on any year here:
http://www.bubblesaquarium.com/Aquascape/Aquascape Front PageF1.htm

What you will see consistently is that he keeps his water ultra clean. There is no Phosphate = 1 and Nitrate 5-20. Note the use of Phosphate and Nitrate removal resins... Note the amazing health of his stem plants. To us in America that makes no sense because we all believe that you must add generous amounts N and P to the water for all plants to grow. It'd be good to understand how Bubbles does it without overloading the water column with what amounts to toxic levels of fertilizers.

Here's my favorite example from Bubble's site. Favorite because of the striking health of the stem plants AND the use of Nitrate and Phosphate removing resins:
http://www.bubblesaquarium.com/Aquascape/Gallery2010/Gallery2010_1_Infinite.htm
Also note the insane amount of light that tank gets. Six 54W bulbs - that's 324 watts of light over what amounts to a standard American 55 gallon tank. Try this at home and no article about algae will do you any good  Especially if you keep the lights on for 11 hours like Bubble's does...

So what does Bubbles do that make his tanks work? It is simple; It's what ADA does - the water is indeed void of nutrients but they are added on a daily basis in tiny amounts. Meaning that the plants consume the nutrients quickly especially with that hellish light glaring on them. Algae, which can not store nutrients, can not thrive in such tanks full of water that does not provide any food for algae. Meaning that if you actually manage to run your tank like ADA and Bubbles the article about combating algae will come handy in very rare cases. Don't be mistaken - algae will still pop up, guaranteed. But it will be way easier to eradicate compared to a tank loaded with all nutrients floating freely in the water.

Thank you for your attention 

Also - do not listen to CrownMan. He can run clean healthy tanks with low or high nutrients, every which way he pleases. You are not him, nobody is him. You will know what I mean if you make it to that club meeting on March 19 at CrownMan's house.


----------

